# Get Some!!



## Crusader74 (Apr 20, 2007)

Some Bad Guys In the Sand-Box Gettin it!

[LIVELEAK]62a_1176937754[/LIVELEAK]


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## rangerpsych (Apr 20, 2007)

Javelin gunner, UP!


----------



## Artic Fusion (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah the javelin strike was great. Well done...


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Apr 22, 2007)

Guaranteed to stop jihad on contact! NICE !


----------

